# Alpha Legion and The Serpent Beneath



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

This is kind of a random question. I've looked around with no success on the answer so I figured I would ask everyone here. 

How do you read/interpret the "elapsed time" language at the begining of each section of the story? As an example, what would "elapsed time (omega)2/004.89//TPATenebrae Installation" translate to?

Thanks!


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

i am sure some of it was like 12hrs before attack concerning the planning stages some were timed during and some timed after all put in different sequences , tho iam sure someone else will explain it better , hope it helps anyway


----------



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah thanks, I knew the story was jumping back and forth but just couldn't figure out their time record keeping. Apparently only Alpha Legion knows!


----------



## Nineswords (Dec 17, 2012)

*Timeline of Events*
Sander’s use of the time stamps have been arranged in chronological order, as the detailed planning sessions jumps back and forth in with the Tenebrae action in real time. Ω1 indicates background context for the Tenebrae action, including Ranko’s planning sessions with the infiltration team at the request of Omegon. Ω2 is largely concerned with the Tenebrae action itself, whilst Ω3 shows the formation of the infiltration force prior to the action. It is reasonable to assume the time stamp is marked by day, followed by hour, on a non-Terran standard timeframe. It would also be reasonable to assume that Omegon’s set up of the operation took the best part of a year, with the detailed planning session lasting 2 days, the action taking 3 days including the infiltration time, and Omegon’s resolution occurring three and a half months after the installation was destroyed.

*On the Upsilon*
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω1/-806.44//
Omegon’s conversation with Echion and subsequent requests with Ranko

*Phemus IV – Tharsis Heights*
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω3/-734.29//
Squad Sigma’s persecution of the White Scars

*Drusilla Hive World – Hive Chorona*
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω3/-633.19//
Alpha Legion saves Xalmagundi from the Sisters of Silence

*San Sabrinus - De Sota City*
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω2/-417.85//
‘Omegon’s’ capture of Auguramus

*On the Upsilon*
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω1/-216.82//
Beginning of detailed planning session
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω1/-215.65//
Detailed planning session with the infiltration team
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω1/-214.77//
Detailed planning session with the infiltration team
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω1/-214.12//
Detailed planning session with the infiltration team

*Tenebrae Action*
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω2/002.68//
Argolid boarding torpedo enters Demiurg Trojan Asteroid
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω2/003.53/
Infiltration team on the Trojan Asteroid

Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω2/004.21//
Infiltration team breaks into Tenebrae installation
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω2/004.66//
‘Omegon’s’ interrogation and execution of Echion
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω2/004.89//
Height of the conflict during the operation, Janic’s counter attack underway
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω2/005.17//
Tenebrae installation action reaches its final phase and resolution

*On the Beta*
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω1/138.11//
Omegon’s encounter with Alpharius
Operatus Five-Hydra: Elapsed Time Ω1/138.28//
Omegon’s personal reflection of The Third Paradox


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

First of all, freaking good work on the compilation of all the time frames and explanation! I would say Rob Saunders is not a bad writer, he only throws everything around timewise so Imconfused most of the time. Im gonna re-read his stories soon and hopefully they will make more sense in the future. I did love his HH-pieces.


----------

